# Westminster



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Dog Show TV Coverage - Schedules, Times, Dates & Listings - USA Network - WestminsterKennelClub.org


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Any opinions on the dog that won? and then won Group 4? Personally I think she is beautiful


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

Yuck.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I would have preferred Sangria or American Thunder, but Meg is nice  She moved clean front and rear.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

here's the link for the GSD class
USA Network - Westminster Dog Show - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I was not a fan of that GSD.... I don't like how low to the ground she is. 
Cody is half american and he can stack like that but he certainly doesn't drag his butt. If only she wasn't so low on her hocks...


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

When I watched the breed judging I couldn't believe how exaggerated the handler made the rear. Seriously, why not just have the stifle resting on the ground?

Then I check the results to see the BOB/BOS pics. I did a double take. The above dog is the one that won BOB. Ugh. Yes, AmShow lines are exaggerated beyond all reason, but that is just...

I did like #12 as far as Am lines go, so I was glad to see he got a AOW.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Did anybody even bother to look at the fact that she was moving CLEAN?  I overall don't like the amount of rear she has, but I appreciate how clean she was coming and going.

And there was one handler, a largish woman in a greyish jacket and skirt? She kept overstacking her dog and it annoyed me to no end! Her dog looked HORRIBLE!

#12 (Sangria) and #17 (American Thunder) were my favorites. I did like the BOS dog,


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

She may have moved clean but ick, sorry but I don't like how over exaggerated these dogs are.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What kind of lines was that GSD from? American show? He/She didn't look like the typical West German showline.

Also, if anyones interested, here's a link of all the GSD's. I guess this was to qualify to represent the breed in the herding group.

USA Network - Westminster Dog Show - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Is it me or do a lot of these dogs look heavy? Like they spend 10 times more time on their coat than actually conditioning the dog to have some lean muscle.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I wasn't thrilled with the BOB bitch. I think that Sangria would have been a better choice. She was much more moderate in the rear and had a nice front. I was not impressed with the lack of food drive in most of the dogs as well.

:headbang:


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

So how much influence did the handler make? When Jimmy shows he usually takes in the one that wins no??? I do think she is nice, I have seen her in person and she was nice, I wonder if the second place girl, #12< would have done better if she behaved better doing exam of teeth,


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Is it me or do a lot of these dogs look heavy? Like they spend 10 times more time on their coat than actually conditioning the dog to have some lean muscle.


I always comment on these things when I go to AKC shows.... They spend a lot of time "fluffying" up the coat. They remind me of someone rubbing a balloon on their head and the hair sticking out. Doesn't the standard say, laying close to the body when it comes to the coat?? So why they spend time on making them fluffier is beyond me...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah but we fluff dogs for the west German shows and they don't look this heavy, and some of the west German lines have considerably fuller/longer coat. I fluff Nikon with mouse and then use the high velocity dryer blowing him backwards.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I actually thought that this year's class was fairly moderate in structure and the dogs appeared to be sound. I thought it was a definite improvement in general from years past. I must say I hate that tight leash showing. It seems so unnatural to me and the herding groups should have more ring space for loose line gaiting to take place...JMO


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Yeah but we fluff dogs for the west German shows and they don't look this heavy, and some of the west German lines have considerably fuller/longer coat. I fluff Nikon with mouse and then use the high velocity dryer blowing him backwards.


Most of their coats are longer then german showlines, or at least the ones I've seen around here are. Plus if you keep fluffying everytime you show I'm sure the hair is "learning" to go that way. Does that make sense? Isa's hair is SUPER fluffy, fluffier then most of the am lines here. When I blow dry her, I do it backwards and always have since I've gotten her and her hair seems to get bigger and bigger. 
Also they might be breeding dogs that have fuller coats. It might be a trait?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I am not much of a fan of the Am or German showline dogs, so I don't get very excited about what I see at Westminster. However I will say that this year I thought pigment was improved over past years, and the dogs overall didn't seem as extreme.....(I can't stand the roach and broken toplines in some of the German dogs, so that turns me off a lot of what I see at the BSZS.)

Handlers count - a lot. The BOB girl wasn't just handled by Jimmy Moses, she is also co-owned by him. In the GSD world he has a lot of clout, and since there are politics involved in these high visibility shows it isn't surprising that the judge gave him the nod. In the Herding group, where she was up against other top dogs and handlers she could only manage 4th....... 

___________________________________________
Susan

Anja Schh3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

